# VGA Kühler für HD 7870



## coolfrie (6. April 2013)

*VGA Kühler für HD 7870*

Hallo Forum


seid gestern besitze ich einen PowerColor HD 7870 PCS+ Myst.
Eine Super Karte! Aber mir ist einfach zu laut.

Also würde ich gerne einen neuen Kühler drauf
basteln und sie so zu einem Teil meines Silent Systems
werden lassen.

Welche Kühler passen?
Welche sind am effektivsten?
Und das wichtigste am leisesten?


MfG Coolfrie


----------



## drstoecker (6. April 2013)

*AW: VGA Kühler für HD 7870*

hallo, würde dir diesen hier empfehlen da es sich ja bei der platine um eine der 7970 handelt:
Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme 7970
da die karte auch einen recht hohen ernergieverbrauch hat sollte es schon ein kühler dieser leistungsklasse sein.
p.s.der originale lüfter ist müll.
mfg


----------



## beren2707 (6. April 2013)

*AW: VGA Kühler für HD 7870*

Der einzig taugliche Kühler auf einer 7870 Boost ist eben der auf der Sapphire, der Kühler auf TUL/Powercolor/VTX3D ist gleich besch..eiden. Kann dir entweder den Umtausch zur Sapphire (deutlich leiser und kühler mit ~1,5 Sone, aber nicht wirklich "leise") oder den vorgeschlagenen Kühlerwechsel zum Arctic Xtreme 7970 sehr nahelegen. Habe ich erst gestern hinter mich gebracht, die Ergebnisse können sich sehen lassen.


----------



## coolfrie (7. April 2013)

*AW: VGA Kühler für HD 7870*

Also ich bin schon fast vom Accelero überzeugt, hab aber noch ein paar Fragen


Ich hab ein Xigmatek Asgard und hinter der neuen Graka ist da nicht mehr viel Platz:/
Passt der Accelero trotzdem? Hat da jemand Erfahrungen? Ich weiß leider nicht wie weit der Kühler hinten über die Karte ragt.

Und ich hätte gerne iwie eine Lösung mit ein paar eloop's auf einem Kühler
Welcher Kühler wo man die dran machen kann passen den auf meine Graka?


Mfg Coolfrie


----------



## beren2707 (7. April 2013)

*AW: VGA Kühler für HD 7870*

Vom Platz her wird das eng werden, hatte selber Probleme es reinzubekommen. In mein Gehäuse passen mit verbautem HDD-Käfig Karten mit bis zu 30,4cm Länge; ich musste den Käfig entfernen, da die Karte noch ca 1,5 cm länger ist. Mit ~32cm Länge muss man beim Accelero Xtreme rechnen.
Kühler, bei denen du eigene Lüfter anrbingen kannst, sind der Peter 79xx (der ca. 5 Slots benötigt) und der MK-26, letzteren gibt es z.B. bei Caseking mit Lüfterbundles (natürlich gibt es auch noch die Black Edition (nur optischer Unterschied) mit entsprechenden Bundles). 
Beide Kühler sollten von der Länge her in dein Gehäuse passen, da sie nur 25,3cm bzw. 25,7 cm messen.


----------



## DrWaikiki (7. April 2013)

*AW: VGA Kühler für HD 7870*

Geht der MK26 denn nicht?


----------



## beren2707 (7. April 2013)

*AW: VGA Kühler für HD 7870*

Der MK-26 passt von der Länge her hinein. Sofern er 3-4 Slots entbehren kann, gibts da keine Probleme.
Sollte er den Festplattenkäfig evtl. gar nicht nutzen (was ich aber für unrealistisch halte; war eben bei mir der Fall, daher der Vollständigkeit halber), könnte er diesen entfernen und hätte dann genug Platz auch für den Arctic Xtreme.


----------



## DrWaikiki (7. April 2013)

*AW: VGA Kühler für HD 7870*

Dann würde ich den mit Lüftern wie den eLoops oder den Bitfenix Spectre Pro's nehmen.


----------



## beren2707 (7. April 2013)

*AW: VGA Kühler für HD 7870*

Würde ich auch sagen, die Kombination mit Spectre Pro gewährt einen enormen Regelbereich und ist verhältnismäßig "günstig" zu erwerben.


----------



## DrWaikiki (7. April 2013)

*AW: VGA Kühler für HD 7870*

Zusätzlich sieht der auch noch besser aus als der Accelero Xtreme


----------



## beren2707 (7. April 2013)

*AW: VGA Kühler für HD 7870*

Das ist Geschmackssache, zumal der MK-26 mit Lüftern auch dezent das 1,5 Fache vom ACX kostet.


----------



## DrWaikiki (7. April 2013)

*AW: VGA Kühler für HD 7870*

Muss der TE halt selber entscheiden.  Die bessere Kühlleistung hat denk ich der MK26, oder?


----------



## beren2707 (7. April 2013)

*AW: VGA Kühler für HD 7870*

Das hängt extrem von den verwendeten Lüftern und deren Drehzahl ab. Mit der GPU-Temperatur wird man mit keinem der Kühler Probleme bekommen, dagegen sind die Spannungswandler sehr zu beachten. Bei extrem niedrigen Drehzahlen (~600 U/Min.) hat man dann schnell ~100°C Wandlertemperaturen. Beim MK-26 sind die Wandlerkühler leider auch nicht so besonders, zumindest schlechter als beim Peter.

Die Wandlerkühler skalieren eben sehr gut mit der Drehzahl; hier mal zum Vergleich mein Test mit leicht unterschiedlichen Drehzahlen in Metro 2033 (bei 1050/1500 MHz @ 1,01V):

GPU MAX 53°C, VRM MAX 77°C bei ~1.000 U/Min.
GPU MAX 49°C, VRM MAX 63°C bei ~1.230 U/Min.

Solange 800-1.000 U/Min. unter Last anliegen, sollte man aber mit keinem der genannten Kühler Wandler haben, die wärmer als 90°C werden (solange man nicht sehr hohe Spannungen anliegen hat, dann muss man natürlich die Lüfter etwas hochdrehen).


----------



## coolfrie (7. April 2013)

*AW: VGA Kühler für HD 7870*

Hi Leute,

also 3-4 Slots hab ich Patz, dass ist kein Problem.

Ich würde dann den MK-26 mit entweder 2x eloob oder 2x Silentwing.
Aufgrund der geringeren Größe und ich glaube mit den Lüftern bin ich leiser
und effektiver oder?)
Der Preis ist erst mal relativ, da ich bei Atelco arbeite komme ich etwas günstiger dran

Das mit den Spannungswandlern, gibt es beim MK-26 auch neue Kühlkörper wie
beim Accelero?
Bin ich mit meiner Wahl auf der sichern Seite?


Dann lieben dank und noch nen schönen Abend!

Coofrie


----------



## beren2707 (7. April 2013)

*AW: VGA Kühler für HD 7870*

Beim Accelero gibt es keine neuen Kühlkörper (lediglich der Zweikomponentenkleber G1 wurde gegen eine einzelne Tube hochwertigen Wärmleitkleber getauscht), den VRM-Kühler habe ich mir aus diesem Strangkühlkörper selbst zugesägt. Ich würde die VRM-Kühler beim MK-26 entweder selbst per Wärmeleitkleber anbringen, fertigen Ersatz wie z.B. dieses Set benutzen oder selbst (sofern du das möchtest) einen Kühler anfertigen. 
Grundsätzlich sollten die mitgelieferten VRM-Kühler beim MK-26 aber auch ausreichend sein, brauchen aber evtl. etwas mehr U/Min. als bspw. die Kühler vom Peter, weshalb ich Lüfter wählen würde, die beim Regelbereich großzügig sind und notfalls noch etwas Luft nach oben lassen.


----------



## coolfrie (7. April 2013)

*AW: VGA Kühler für HD 7870*

Bin denn mit eloob's auf sichern Seite was die Lüfter angeht?

Also den MK-26 plus die Kühlerset? Oder einfach erstmal mit denen vom
MK-26 probieren?


----------



## beren2707 (7. April 2013)

*AW: VGA Kühler für HD 7870*

Hmm, da die Passivkühlerchen des MK-26 eh nicht per Wärmeleitkleber sondern nur per angebrachter Folie befestigt werden, könnte man auch erstmal die testen; das könnte, falls die Temperaturen ausreichen sollten, doch gut Geld sparen. 
Da die eLoops einen großen Regelbereich haben sind sie durchaus in Erwägung zu ziehen, die Spectre Pro 140mm scheinen mMn auch sehr attraktiv zu sein.

Edit: Was mir gerade einfällt: Du hast doch ein Asgard, oder? Das ist doch sehr schmal, richtig? Kann es sein, dass dort nur 150mm Platz zwischen Board und Seitenteil ist? Denn der MK-26 braucht leider 175mm zur Seite.

Edit 2: Der Accelero ist zu lang und der MK-26 zu breit. Es bliebe noch der Peter, der allerdings 4-5 Slots in Anspruch nimmt.


----------



## micsterni14 (7. April 2013)

Wie kontrolliert man die Wandlertemperaturen?
Hab selbst den AC Twinturbo drauf ,der bläst eigentlich gut auf die Platine...o.o


----------



## coolfrie (7. April 2013)

*AW: VGA Kühler für HD 7870*

Ja hab ich.

Und meine Gehäuse ist gedämmt, da fallen noch paar Millimeter weg:/

Aber der Peter passt, soweit ich weiß, doch nicht:/

Hmm ob der Peter mit Lüftern dann überhaupt passt?


Was ist mit sowas:

Arctic Cooling VGA-Kühler Accelero S1 Plus retail - Hardware,

Plus einem Seitenwind Lüfter?


----------



## beren2707 (7. April 2013)

*AW: VGA Kühler für HD 7870*

Öhhm, du hast doch die 7870 PCS+ Myst? Es ist schwer zu sagen, ob ein Xtreme 7970/Peter/MK-26 nötig ist, oder auch ein Twin Turbo II passen und ausreichen könnte.

Edit: Hier kann man das PCB sehen; schwer zu sagen, welcher Kühler da passt, da es eine Custom-Platine ist.


----------



## coolfrie (7. April 2013)

*AW: VGA Kühler für HD 7870*

Ja genau die 7870.

Ich Schau mir mal den Twin Turbo an.

Aber was hältst du von dem passiven + Seitenwand?
Auf denn kann sogar auch noch einen Lüfter Schrauben.


----------



## beren2707 (7. April 2013)

*AW: VGA Kühler für HD 7870*

Der S1 ist deutlich schwächer als der TT II und selbst mit Lüfter für die 7870 Boost keine Empfehlung. Er ist eher was für ältere und schwächere Semester. Sollte der TT II nicht passen, könnte man sich auch mal den Accelero Mono Plus ansehen.

Edit: Laut diesem User passt der Twin Turbo II auf die Karte.


----------



## coolfrie (8. April 2013)

*AW: VGA Kühler für HD 7870*

Also ich habe jetzt mal alles genau ausgemessen.

Platz ist da:

Länge: 30cm ( auch noch bisschen Luft)
Breite: 13 cm ( mehr auch nicht)
Höhe: 6 cm ( auch kannte)

Das passt doch der Peter eigentlich gut rein, mit 253x100x44 oder?

Oder der Accelero S1 Plus (ist ja vom kühlkörper her ein twin Turbo) nur kann 
ich da eigene Lüfter verbauen.

Und gibt es Adapter um eine 3,5 Zoll Platte in einen 5,25 Zoll Schatz zu bauen?
Also keine Hot Swap Geschichten, sondern um sie dort fest zu verbauen?


Lg Coolfrie


----------



## beren2707 (9. April 2013)

*AW: VGA Kühler für HD 7870*

Ja, der Peter würde theoretisch passen, benötigt aber mit der Lüfterschiene noch etwas mehr Platz; je nach verwendeten Lüftern sind das gut und gerne 5 Slots, also fast das ganze Board; hier mal ein Bild zur Veranschaulichung. 
Allerdings wäre der Twin Turbo II mMn eher geeignet (viel günstiger, benötigt weniger Platz etc.) und in jedem Fall stärker als der S1 Plus, dieser ist für eine Karte der Leistungsklasse einer 7870 XT schlicht nicht gedacht und wird deutlich höhere Drehzahlen benötigen als bspw. ein TT II oder gar der Peter.

Adapter zur Montage von 3,5" in 5,25" gibts in verschiedensten Ausführungen; eine Variante mit entkoppelter Anbringung inkl. Lüfter wäre z.B. dieses Modell hier von Xigmatek.


----------



## coolfrie (9. April 2013)

*AW: VGA Kühler für HD 7870*

Da hast du recht der Peter + Lüfter liegt dann bei mit fast aufm Boden:/
Den Twin Turbo finde ich total hässlich

Ich hab mit jetzt den Artic Accelero Xtreme 7970 bestellt)
Und den Xigmatek Festplatten Halter!

Also vielen Dank für die ausführliche Beratung!

Lg Coolfrie


----------

